# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Diabetes Type II and Low test

## Shang III

I have type II diabetes and low test levels. I would like to know if TRT would have any efffect on my blood sugars. My Doc says it could go either way, in some it lowers BS and others it raises them. Does TRT dry out your joints and ligements. What is the best chemicals for a person in my situation to use :test, EQ Whinny? thanks for your insight I cant wait to get statrted and feel/look better! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Lavinco

I'm type 2 also.

Tell me your stats and goals. Maybe I can help a little.

----------


## Shang III

I want to drop some weight and be more active, but the way I feel now its not that tangible. I'm 260 at 5"10. My total test serum was 100. Three month blood glucose was 6.1. Cholesterol was normal. Liver and thyroid both are fine. Kidney functions are also normal

----------


## Lavinco

How old are you?

How long have you been working out?



My a1c is at 5.0% right now. yours is good too. A diabetics should be under 9% and a non diebetic should be under 7% so you are in a good range and that indicates to me that you must watch what you eat to a certain degree or excercise somewhat.

----------


## Shang III

I'm 37 yrs old, I have been working out for 1yr (moderately) 3 times a week. I was 287 when I started. I was told that my test levels would increase with exercise but they have remained unchanged :AaGreen22:

----------


## Lavinco

Your age is against you as well as your diabetes as afr as having higher natural testosterone levels 
.
You can't change your age but you can control type 2 diabetes.

Taking steroids will lower your natural testosterone levels even lower than what they are now. So I would not go that route if I were you.

You should focus on proper diet and workout routine for a while before dabbling with gear.


Whats your diet and workout plan like?

----------


## Shang III

Work out is: Thursday (Back/Biceps/Triceps) 3X12 reps, sets per exercise
Friday (Shoulders/Abs) 3x12 reps, sets per exercise
Saturday (Leg press/Leg Extension/Calf Rasies 3x12 ect.
Cardio is on a treadmill between 15 & 25 minutes on work out 
days.
Diet: 4 to 5 meals a day. breakfast: cereal w/2% milk Lunch sub 
way 12 inch no mayo just mustard, diet coke baked chips. Snack
6 inch subway with diet coke or water. Dinner is usually some
thing out of the crock pot or fast food. Snack (sometimes) is 
bowl of cereal or oat meal w/milk.
Eating times are sporadic because of work. :7up:

----------


## Bigmax

Lavinco real good post bro.I'm type 2 also...my whole family is.Shang your diet is off buddy.Never mind your eating is sporadic its what you're eating.How are your blood sugars on this food?...are you on insulin ?also I didnt see where you did chest in training.cardio can be better also.Not trying to blast you bro but being diabetic we have to make sure we're on the money.lavinco 100% right get your training and diet in check before even thinking about AAS.

----------


## Shang III

I'm on two meds glucppagh and glipizide, thank GOD. I work night shift so I do push ups, 13x4. In the morning (my morning) my fasting bs average 98. Two hours after a meal its around 180. I have to go see a dietician so I can get this down. Thank for all the advice I DO appreciate it. :7up:

----------


## Lavinco

> I'm on two meds glucppagh and glipizide, thank GOD. I work night shift so I do push ups, 13x4. In the morning (my morning) my fasting bs average 98. Two hours after a meal its around 180. I have to go see a dietician so I can get this down. Thank for all the advice I DO appreciate it.



yeah dude you got to get your diet down.

My average is 81 and 2 hours after a meal is around 120-130, NOW. This was not the case last year though.

I don't take pills or shots to control my diabetes. I control it with diet, excercise and Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA) with biotin before every meal and a good daily supplement.

All's I did was went by what my dietition said. No more than 15 g. of sugar per meal up to 6 meals a day.

A glass of milk has around 9g of sugar and this is the most sugar I will ever get in a meal is from my milk.

The only thing I drink now is water, milk and protien shake with milk.

Focus more on protien than carbs and watch the fat intake.

Last month I went to the doc for a checkup and she was so impressed with my bloodwork that she said she couldn't even tell I was a diebetic anymore.

That tells me that i'm doing the right thing by watching my diet and working out regularly.

----------


## Shang III

Thats pretty inspiring, ALA and biotin before meals, I'll try that. My Dr. suggested nutri system because they have a type II diabetic program. With my scheduel the pre prepared route might be best. Any thoughts on that, thanks. :7up:

----------


## Lavinco

> Thats pretty inspiring, ALA and biotin before meals, I'll try that. My Dr. suggested nutri system because they have a type II diabetic program. With my scheduel the pre prepared route might be best. Any thoughts on that, thanks.


I don't know anything about nutrisystem. 

If the doc recommends it, then maybe it works.

I myself would rather further educate myself with diet and training so I know better how to control it.

Have you checked out his site?
http://www.diabetes.org/home.jsp

----------


## Shang III

Thanks for the info, I'll check it out. Yeah its time to get off my butt and really get into this. Ignorance is no excuse with all the information out there. Do you have any suggestions on books that I could get that would help? :7up:

----------


## Bigmax

You really dont need books guy.You can learn all you want right on here.Just read the different threads on diet and training.If you dont understand something on the appropiate forum and trust me you'll get answers.

----------


## Lavinco

> You really dont need books guy.You can learn all you want right on here.Just read the different threads on diet and training.If you dont understand something on the appropiate forum and trust me you'll get answers.



This forum is the only book I read.

Just ask if you can't find an answer.

----------


## dapper

I am having a huge problem for over a year now. I am also a type II diabetic. I lost 4 lbs when I got out of the hospital last March (2005) to 192 sine then I have gained 20lbs. My diet is in check believe me. I am for all purposes doing a timed carb diet. I only take in carbs from veggies before meal 4. Meal 4 is pre workout and i have oatmeal blended with protein and pretty much the same as a post workout meal. I have not done this since i started but no matter how many calories I eat or what my macros are I seem to keep gaining weight. My waist is still 41" like it was the day I started.

Since i started I have added Armour thyroid and Androgel to my daily prescriptions. I am currently doing Max-OT. 

My morning fasting number are 85-100 and 2 hours are I eat supper usually 80-95. 

I take Glipize twice a day. 

Other than that I am now so obsessed I can't do anything else. I eat nothing that is processed I mean nothing. I am eating around 2300 calories a day. I have eaten 1800, 2000, 2250, 2500, 2700, and 2900 calories and each and every time I have gained weight. I tried CKD, I have ate 150 carbs a day, 225 carbs a day, 275 carbs a day, I usually take in 220-240 grams of protein a day. Now with this new diet that I have been on for 3 weeks now I take in about 130 carbs a day 80 of which come pre and post workout. 225 grams of protein and the rest from fat 85-100grams. I also supplement with fish oil which I count in my diet and ALA 800mg a day and I credit it with me hardly having anymoe neuropathy pains at all.

I have been working with some that offered to help me. She can not understand why my measurement don't change and why it seems as if I am not losing any body fat at all. 

Is there anyone that may be able to shed some light on this for me?

----------


## Lavinco

> I am having a huge problem for over a year now. I am also a type II diabetic. I lost 4 lbs when I got out of the hospital last March (2005) to 192 sine then I have gained 20lbs. My diet is in check believe me. I am for all purposes doing a timed carb diet. I only take in carbs from veggies before meal 4. Meal 4 is pre workout and i have oatmeal blended with protein and pretty much the same as a post workout meal. I have not done this since i started but no matter how many calories I eat or what my macros are I seem to keep gaining weight. My waist is still 41" like it was the day I started.
> 
> Since i started I have added Armour thyroid and Androgel to my daily prescriptions. I am currently doing Max-OT. 
> 
> My morning fasting number are 85-100 and 2 hours are I eat supper usually 80-95. 
> 
> I take Glipize twice a day. 
> 
> Other than that I am now so obsessed I can't do anything else. I eat nothing that is processed I mean nothing. I am eating around 2300 calories a day. I have eaten 1800, 2000, 2250, 2500, 2700, and 2900 calories and each and every time I have gained weight. I tried CKD, I have ate 150 carbs a day, 225 carbs a day, 275 carbs a day, I usually take in 220-240 grams of protein a day. Now with this new diet that I have been on for 3 weeks now I take in about 130 carbs a day 80 of which come pre and post workout. 225 grams of protein and the rest from fat 85-100grams. I also supplement with fish oil which I count in my diet and ALA 800mg a day and I credit it with me hardly having anymoe neuropathy pains at all.
> ...



Welcome to the forums bro.

Try not to jack someone else's thread with so many personal questions. Start tour own thread to get a better response.

Send me a pm and I'll give you some solid advice on cutting up as a type 2 diabetic.

----------


## dapper

By the way I am sorry for jacking your thread man. It had been a couple months since anyone had posted in it so I didn't think anything of it. I am sorry though.

----------


## Shang III

I didnt start losing any serious weight till I actually  :7up:  APPLIED :7up:  the info I picked up on this site. People here really seem that they want you to succeed at getting to your goals. I lost good deal of weight, which my physician was done to quickly and was unsafe but I was/am so paronoid about becoming insulin dependent that I did some really stupid things ( liquide diets, T3 and phentramine, dumb sh*t ). So far I have been able to keep most of the weight with the gym and diet. The best advice I can give you, belive me I'm not one that should be giving advice but KEEP IT SIMPLE dont over analize the situation, dont get impaient like I did!!!! good luck! :Evil2:

----------


## Lavinco

glad to hear you didnt give up on your goals. Keep at it and learn as much as you possibly can.

----------


## Robmase1

37 Type II also, weight has never been a problam as far as overweight. I am starting a cycle of Deca /Test/Sus 250. Previous pre-cycle starting weights have been in low 180s (5'9"). This cycle im starting off 165. I had a neck/nerve injury that kept me out of gym for 6-months and I have lost 20 pounds. 
What else can I do to put on some punds that will stay?
Typical weight at end of cycles are 195-200, usually pretty cut at that size.
Ideal weight 185

----------

